# Coming soon from Vostok!



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Some of these are VERY interesting!


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

I really like the look of the white faced aquadude


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Any idea of prices?


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

robden said:


> Any idea of prices?


 No idea but there's no way they'll be as cheap as the old ones. The quality seems to far better - check out the new solid crowns which seem far better than the crappy old pressed steel ones. Hopefully they'll also provide them with the decent bracelets they've been using recently rather than the absolute garbage hair pulling monstrosities of years gone past.


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

The old crowns weren't pressed out they were sheathed. I'm posting a mod on here tomorrow where I have removed the sheathing.

I agree that the quality looks better though. Not a fan of the large bezels but should be simple to change.

I'll ask around and see if I can find an estimated price.

BTW where did you find them?

Rob....


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Sheathed with pressed steel I thought? Either way, they were crap! I'm sure we'll find out prices when the official Vostok shop or Meranom puts them up for sale. I found out about them from a thread on WUS.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm liking those very much 

You forgot to post these as well - my favourites


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Lampoc said:


>


 Crazy stuff going on with that bezel... :swoon:

Thanks for the heads up @Lampoc

I'm particularly keen on that last black dialled Amphibia that's a remake of the Amphibia that I call the 'Antimagnetic'.


----------



## mexico75 (Aug 21, 2014)

Think I might treat myself to a 706 as it's the new version of my vintage one.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

@Lampoc Did you see they are selling the new crowns separately? See here

(Not yet for all cases, though.)


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

were all the old crowns crap?


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Interesting :thumbsup:


----------



## SilentBob (Jul 15, 2015)

I've been utterly drawn to these recently due to @Draygo posting a link to a site selling Russian watches. I can see these being a collection inside a collection.....I should never have joined this forum, you guys are killing my bank account.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Some decent watches I like the k35 11 and the 470 cased models , pity they are still using the old arrow headed hands . Any idea of release date?


----------

